# Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?



## G€Y€R.91 (1. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen|wavey:,

Wie schmeckt euch der Fische am besten? 
Was ist eure lieblings zubereitungs Art von Fischen?
(evtl. Rezept dazu schreiben)


LG
G€Y€R.91


----------



## Syntac (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

In Alufolie, gewürzt nur mit Salz, Pfeffer, Rosmarin und ein Stückchen Kräuterbutter mit rein gewickelt. Das Ganze am besten vom Grill :m

Aber mein eindeutiger Favorit ist Makrele gegrillt wie vom Volksfest - leider klappt das bei mir mit Forellen noch nicht so ganz


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

Hallo Syntac,

dass die Forellen nicht wie die Makrelen schmecken, liegt bestimmt daran, dass Makrelen einen starken Eigengeschmack haben.

Wir haben neulich mal ne Forelle und einen Saibling mariniert (vorbereitete Fische abtrocknen, dann leicht innen und aussen mit Öl einreiben und dann innen und aussen mit Salz, Pfeffer, Paparikapulver und Curry würzen). Dann ein paar Stunden ruhen lassen und ab auf den Grill. Super lecker ! Besonders die Haut !

Man kann auch noch ein paar Kräuter, z.B. Oregano, in die Bauchhöhle streuen.

Schmeckt anders als Makrele, aber für meinen Geschmack auch nicht schlechter #6

So long Steff-Peff


----------



## Angler-Flo (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

Servus,

kommt bei mir immer auf den Fisch an.
Barsch brate ich (wie die meisten wahrscheinlich auch) nur kurz in etwas Öl und Butter raus. Brachse hingegen verarbeite ich zu Fischsalat (Rezept findet ihr im Bamberger Anglerstammtisch Seite 119). Karpfen in Alufolie und Kräuter auf dem Grill ziehen lassen ...
Man kann aber auch Fischchips machen (Wer fragen hierzu hat, meldet euch)

LG Flo


----------



## bazawe (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

Meine Favoriten sind Barschfilets in Bierteig gebacken und Saibling (keine Pelletbomber) gebraten und mit Salbeibutter übergossen.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Nordlicht (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*



G€Y€R.91 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen|wavey:,
> 
> Wie schmeckt euch der Fische am besten?
> Was ist eure lieblings zubereitungs Art von Fischen?
> ...




Meiner ist Schlicht und einfach Dorschfilet mit Bratkartoffeln.

Und du |kopfkrat
Wenn du den Thread eröffnest kannst du deinen Favoriten doch auch nennen |kopfkrat


----------



## don rhabano (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

Also ich mag auch am liebsten Barsch schön gebraten mit Rosmarin in der Pfanne!!!


----------



## Hans Olsen (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

Ich esse am liebsten Fisch auf dem Grill in Alufolie gedünstet, Salz, Pfeffer, Rosmarien, Porree, Sellerie, Möhren, Butter. Voll lecker. 

Geräucherten Fisch vertrage ich net so gut, obwohl er mir sehr gut schmeckt.


----------



## aal-matti (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

Dorschfilet: am liebsten Natur oder in Bierteig.

Forelle: selbst geräuchert

Karpfen: selbst geräuchert ( kalt geräuchert) 

MMMMMMhhhhhhhh   lecker lecker


----------



## G€Y€R.91 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

Dorsch in Bierteig, mit Zwiebeln


Aber generell esse ich jeden Fisch gerne 

Petri Heil an alle 
G€Y€R.91


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

Hab vorhint Hecht einfach in Ofen bissel Butter und Würzen...Einfach nur Geil......Aber Eure Rezepte....Wer Kocht für mich =)


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

am besten schmeckt mir entweder geräucherter oder backfisch


----------



## battlemole (23. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

1.barsch,forelle > simpel braten
2.Zander > backen
3.Döbel > süßsauer marenieren, braten


----------



## aleex (28. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

ich wende den Fisch vor dem Braten in Mehl, wird dadurch viel knuspriger


----------



## LeNNoXX (28. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

hecht muss man schön  lange braten und danach mit kräuterbutter betreichen=)


----------



## Nitro (28. September 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*



G€Y€R.91 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen|wavey:,
> 
> Wie schmeckt euch der Fische am besten?
> Was ist eure lieblings zubereitungs Art von Fischen?
> ...




1. am besten wenn er umsonst ist :m

2.Spaß beiseite gebraten: fast alle sorten besonders Zander,Barsch,Hering usw. aber besonders das Backenfleisch vom Heilbutt.

3.vom Grill: Forelle und Dorade

4.geräuchert: Forelle,Dorade und natürlich Maräne 

5.Kochfisch: Schellfisch mit Senfsoße


----------



## G€Y€R.91 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

@ Nitro

Hallo,
kannst du mir das rezept mit den Schellis in Senfsoße schreiben, haben nämlich im angelurlaub in norwegen ziemlich viele von denen gefangen und immer die selbe zubereitung,
-> das schmeckt mit der zeit nicht mehr.

Danke im voraus.

Gruß
G€Y€R.91


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

@G€Y€R.91 ...

wie schmeckt dir eigentlich Fisch am Besten? #c

Bitte auch gleich mit Rezept !


----------



## G€Y€R.91 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

schau auf seite 1.


----------



## Okken_Deluxe (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

meine mama macht das


----------



## Marcel M. (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

Also am aller besten schmeckt mir der Fisch wenn ihn meine Frau zubereitet.
Sie hat da ein Händchen für ihn in ein Gemüsebett zu legen und dann ab in den Herd.
Er darf aber nicht trocken werden, ganz wichtig.

Oder wenn er direkt aus dem Rauch kommt und noch ganz heis ist.

Last es euch weiterhin schmecken!

*!!! NICHT VERGESSEN - GEBT DEN FISCHEN EINE CHANCE !!!*


----------



## schadstoff (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Fisch am Besten?*

Karpfen - im Bierteig ... Friteuse ausbacken lassen (mjamm) !
Barsch Klassisch - Braten, Salz, Pfeffer, Zitone
Forelle, Makrele, Aal usw.... - Geräuchert


----------

